

MongoDB v2.2 released, now with database level locking - mrjaeger
http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/release-notes/2.2/#

======
tychoish
Sorry, these release notes reflect the 2.2-rc0 release candidate and do _not_
reflect the release of 2.2, which is still forthcoming. rc0 is currently
available for testing.

------
rit
Title should be edited to reflect that this is the first release candidate,
rather than GA.

